# Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B]



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I was on the way home today and I saw a TT at a lot so I decided to take a stop in and look at it. I have never driven a 6MTQ TT and it was quite nice. I have always loved the look of these cars so I picked up the gf in it from work (she hates driving her Jetta in the snow and slush so we carpooled today). She absolutely loved it and she is seriously considering upgrading from her Jetta. 
The car we are looking at is a mk1 2001 TTQ 225 6MT in Lake Silver Metallic? It has FAT 5s and a rear spoiler that kind of looks like the VR6 spoiler. It has a about 60K on the clock and they tell me it has a NEW trans and clutch. The suspension feels great and is nice and tight with no squeaks or rattles that I noticed. The dash display seems to be Ok too.
Are there any other issues I should know about or look for? Is this a lemon year for the TT? What kind of mileage do these get if you can stay out of boost? Will I ever lose if I pick this car up?
(actual car)

























Also does this car make an audible noise when you let off gas under boost? I heard a *swish* and I am unsure if that is stock or an aftermarket BOV. I have never really noticed the sound inside a 1.8T GTI or Jetta.











_Modified by patrikman at 6:56 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Parts will be pricey. 
But it's not a Forester. 
Buy it.


----------



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (patrikman)*


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
Also does this car make an audible noise when you let off gas under boost? I heard a *swish* and I am unsure if that is stock or aftermarket. I have never really noticed the sound inside a 1.8T GTI or Jetta.










I noticed that on mine too, I asked in the TT forum and nobody answered but I think my engine is stock. I bought mine in December and absolutely love it. I am coming from a 96 A4 and the TT puts a smile on my face everyday that I drive it. Make sure that the timing belt was done, this could be a deal breaker because it needs to be replaced. What are they asking for it?
Edit to keep with the theme:










_Modified by jzobie at 4:52 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (jzobie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jzobie* »_
I noticed that on mine too, I asked in the TT forum and nobody answered but I think my engine is stock. I bought mine in December and absolutely love it. I am coming from a 96 A4 and the TT puts a smile on my face everyday that I drive it. Make sure that the timing belt was done, this could be a deal breaker because it needs to be replaced. What are they asking for it?


I doubt if the TB has been done yet because it is below 60k. They are asking $10900 and they will probably only give us $3500 for the Jetta GLS so we may try a private sale.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (patrikman)*

I upgraded from a 2000 Jetta VR6 to a 2001 TT225. Best decision ive made in a while. I bought mine with 89,000 miles and its turning 92,000 now and i have yet to have a problem. I did make sure they changed the TB before i bought it because they tend to go bad early and the gauges are still ok too. Believe it or not i t handles in the snow better than my dads Subaru does and believe me when i say it feels good knowing you can drive on unplowed roads with no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (jetta2.8)*

How much does the TB service run on these cars? more or less than her 2.Slo mkIV?


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (patrikman)*

I have an 01 225 Q 6MT optioned about exactly like that (sans the 3.2 rear spoiler extension).
Actually, I was thinking of doing a little OEM+ style modding with the VR6 mesh and wing..
Anyway.. It's a love/hate relationship I have with the car. I also picked mine up as a CPO Audi in 2004, (2.5 years old with 25K miles on the clock.) for about $20K - it was a good deal at the time.
I say it's love/hate, because I didn't drive the car for the first 3 months I owned it. It was constantly in the shop - BUT- that is due to a mysterious accident which the car suffered somewhere between my initial test drive and delivery of the vehicle to me. The dealer won't admit / doesn't know what happened to the car - but they did a superb job of making things right and keeping the deal.
After that rough start, I did have to have the gauge cluster replaced twice. To this day, I still don't trust the fuel gauge.
Those incidents aside, I've had no other problems with the car and it now sits at 88K miles - the majority of those miles piled on during the first 2 years I owned it.
I love the car, because it was relatively cheap to get in to, but it still feels like an exotic. I've had people ask how far north of $100K these cars cost. They were amazed when I told them they were cheaper than Porsches and could be had for $50K new. (Mind you, this is just sittiing in a parking lot looking at the exterior and then sitting in the driver's seat.) If they would have driven it, they might understand why it's so "cheap".
-It's not a performance car. The power is adequate, but not astonishing. The handling is fine up to a point. I've loved the car as a semi-daily, and a cruiser (cruising the PCH, downtown, etc..). 
It's actually a practical car - I've taken it to home depot numerous tims and brought home crown mouldings, tools, materials, etc...
You can fit a bicycle in the trunk if you take off the wheels, and it has the attachment points for a roof rack system.
I think that as long as you understand what the car is meant for, you'll be happy with it. Some people here do take theirs on tracks, but then again, some people take Golfs on tracks too. I'm just used to lighter cars (like E30, RX7, Miata, etc..) so I feel sluggish in these.
But I still get a smile when I get into those seats and look at the dashboard and that "James Bond" feeling comes over me







(my brother calls it a James Bond car).
My car is ready for a major service, which will still probably cost the same or less than the service I just had on my MB. So in the grand scale of things, I think it's a fairly affordable car to maintain. (It's cheaper than my A6 services were).


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_How much does the TB service run on these cars? more or less than her 2.Slo mkIV?

I was told around $800 or so. And is the swoosh your referring to could be a bad DV? My dv went bad and instead of a psst sound it was like a leaking balloon everytime i downshifted...


----------



## FourPointOh (Sep 16, 2009)

these make awful used cars....
I bought one last year (2001 TT 225 6spd), with 100k, but it had a new motor installed under warranty at 65k (assuming a tb failure, never did find out). But the car always had something broken, or not right about it. The biggest problem being the haldex system, which failed, causing me to have only front wheel drive in the middle of winter. After finding out how much it costs to get fixed, i traded the car in, and lost a lot of money. But I just could not justify dropping another dime on the car


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (jetta2.8)*

Also the tt has a ko4 turbo vs. the jetta gti's ko3. Bigger turbo=louder


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_How much does the TB service run on these cars? more or less than her 2.Slo mkIV?

it's "just" a 1.8t MKIV. So in that regard, you can probably find an independent shop that will do it for a reasonable price.


----------



## Ay_Caramba (Jan 22, 2007)

Carry on.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (FourPointOh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourPointOh* »_these make awful used cars....
I bought one last year (2001 TT 225 6spd), with 100k, but it had a new motor installed under warranty at 65k (assuming a tb failure, never did find out). But the car always had something broken, or not right about it. The biggest problem being the haldex system, which failed, causing me to have only front wheel drive in the middle of winter. After finding out how much it costs to get fixed, i traded the car in, and lost a lot of money. But I just could not justify dropping another dime on the car

Oh yeah and so this doesn't happen make sure the haldex has been serviced too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Its like changing your oil...the kits are like $200 something on ECS. A new haldex controller is around $700. As long as you do your research on the car you'll be fine


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
I doubt if the TB has been done yet because it is below 60k. 

Remember that timing belts have a time limit in additional to the mileage limit. I would never trust a timing belt past six years, let alone nine or ten.








I have mine changed _before_ six years. Would you ride on performance tires that are over six years old? YMMV.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (jetta2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2.8* »_
Oh yeah and so this doesn't happen make sure the haldex has been serviced too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, the Haldex system - like most AWD systems out there - is absolute bullet proof - just needs inexpensive periodic maintenance.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_
it's "just" a 1.8t MKIV. So in that regard, you can probably find an independent shop that will do it for a reasonable price. 

It is a 1.8t, but it has its differences. Ko4, larger injectors, beefier rods and such. The jetta gti 1.8t and the older tt 1.8t front drive with k03 turbo make 180hp and the 2001 and newer quattro sports make 225hp


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
Remember that timing belts have a time limit in additional to the mileage limit. I would never trust a timing belt past six years, let alone nine or ten.








I have mine changed _before_ six years. Would you ride on performance tires that are over six years old? YMMV.

With the TB thing the safe zone is every 40,000-45,000 miles. Hey it's better than bent valves...


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
*Remember that timing belts have a time limit in additional to the mileage limit. I would never trust a timing belt past six years, let alone nine or ten. *








I have mine changed _before_ six years. Would you ride on performance tires that are over six years old? YMMV.

That's the main reason why I would wait and look for a nice used TT with the 3.2 VR6 in it but then you're stuck with the daymnnned DSG and I can't stand them.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (mr_e1974)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr_e1974* »_
That's the main reason why I would wait and look for a nice used TT with the 3.2 VR6 in it but then you're stuck with the daymnnned DSG and I can't stand them.









I'll trade ya if you still have it


----------



## blueduece (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (jetta2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2.8* »_
Oh yeah and so this doesn't happen make sure the haldex has been serviced too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Its like changing your oil...the kits are like $200 something on ECS. A new haldex controller is around $700. As long as you do your research on the car you'll be fine

Haldex service kits aren't 200 they are like $120 with the wrench and $70 w/o and a new stock haldex controller is over $1200 but you can get the blue or orange performance parts for around $1000.
You should be performing haldex services every 30k miles and also if you live in an area that uses salt on the road check the connectors on the haldex unit for corrosion many people lose awd because of corrosion not actual controller failure.


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (jetta2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2.8* »_
I'll trade ya if you still have it





































LOL...I'll keep my MKIV GTI with the 12v for now.







) I see that you're a local. I work in Reading...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (patrikman)*

Click sig, and yes they can be good used, just make sure to do your research and get as much history as possible...also, newer (2003+) ones tend to have less little stupid stuff wrong


----------



## ironside_a (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (patrikman)*

Yup, that "swish" is normal.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (mr_e1974)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr_e1974* »_
LOL...I'll keep my MKIV GTI with the 12v for now.







) I see that you're a local. I work in Reading...

Haha i used to have a 12v MK4 Jetta. I love that car. Too bad all things come to an end. She was totaled by a lady who decided to hit me head on










































....i was at a stop sign. I love the AWD though. During that last snow we had i went to work and drove home too.


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*FV-QR*

The only way I'd consider a TT as a used car is if it were an MKII.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

It's a fantastic car when it works.....once mine hit 70k miles there has always been one thing or anther broken on the car.

Run Away unless you have a nice budget for repairs or know how to wrench yourself.
Mine:


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_The only way I'd consider a TT as a used car is if it were an MKII. 

Doesn't have the soul.








I'm not attracted to the MKII on the exterior or interior, and driving it is rather.. boring.
At least driving the MK I TT is somewhat of a challenge at times, and it's more attractive inside (and out).


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (mr_e1974)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr_e1974* »_
That's the main reason why I would wait and look for a nice used TT with the 3.2 VR6 in it but then you're stuck with the daymnnned DSG and I can't stand them.









Now come on, paying $600 to $800 or so for a timing belt replacement every six years is certainly not the end of the world...


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (jetta2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2.8* »_
It is a 1.8t, but it has its differences. Ko4, larger injectors, beefier rods and such. The jetta gti 1.8t and the older tt 1.8t front drive with k03 turbo make 180hp and the 2001 and newer quattro sports make 225hp

I did not say it was the same as a 20v MKIV. I said that in regards to the cost of a timing belt service, it is no different the a 20v MKIV (180hp or 225hp).


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (patrikman)*

hello
i owned and loved that exact car, only difference was that mine had a blue interior.
problems:
1. timing belt/water pump/tensioner every 60K or risk engine damage when the belt snaps (sweet 5000 dollar repair). a dealer will charge 1500 for this. i got mine done at an indie audi shop for 750. not bad.
2. look for dead and missing pixels in the center cluster- that's a 1000 dollar dealer repair
3. make sure the glove box works and be gentle with it!! thats a 900 dollar repair
4. each headlight if it goes bad is 900 bucks. 
fun stuff:
1. awesome gains with a REVO flash- from 225hp/225tq to 255hp/285tq. dahlback racing does a flash too with even higher gains
2. i loved that car to death and if it wasnt totalled i would still be driving it
3. adding a neuspeed rear sway will make it nice. matter of fact add all the stuff in the below picture and you will be loving it:

































oh and PS in case you were wondering, this car will SMOKE any GTI or jetta or anything other 1.8t VAG product, unless they are big turbo. i had lots of fun against the MK4 crowd in my TT































_Modified by scoTT la rock at 6:31 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (scoTT la rock)*

Mine TT is Aviator Grey with the blue leather interior. A few of my buddies hate the interior, but i love how different it is


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sims159915)*


_Quote »_oh and PS in case you were wondering, *a chipped 225Q* will SMOKE any GTI or jetta or anything other 1.8t VAG product, unless they are big turbo. i had lots of fun against the MK4 crowd in my TT

Fixed









_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_It's a fantastic car when it works.....once mine hit 
70k miles there has always been one thing or anther broken on the car.

Run Away unless you have a nice budget for repairs or know how to wrench yourself.

This. I loved driving mine but most of the time I was pissed off because there was ALWAYS something wrong with it and it was NEVER simple or cheap to fix. Worse yet some things you fix come back again (instrument cluster for instance)
They're really nice as a DD, problem is when you DD them that's when you get swamped with problems. If you made it a weekend car it'd keep off the miles and slow the rain of problems down.
Mine:










_Modified by Murderface at 9:34 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (jetta2.8)*


----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (PsyberVW)*

I've owned an Aviator Grey 225CQ. Daily'd it for about 9 months, then it became impractical and I was tired of getting in and out of it (I'm 6'4 210). Chipped, it gets damn near 300hp, and the H&R coils w/10F-25R mm spacers gave it a nice aggressive look. This took the 'hairdresser look' away and gave it a bit of testosterone. Only problem I had was a failed coil pack in that time frame, but it was an original with 93k. 
If you're tall and looking for a DD, I would vote 'no'. Even though you've driven it and seemed to fit, trust me - that initial optimism grows dimmer as time passes. All in all, it's a fun car but probably better suited for weekend sprints and spirited driving. Good luck.
EDIT - I would be a little concerned that the tranny was replaced as the six speeds are known to be rather solid. You may want to have it checked out before doling out the cash. And if it's an aftermarket clutch with a lightened or single mass flywheel, listen for idle chatter. This will get old after awhile. 




_Modified by butterface at 9:39 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (butterface)*

I agree getting in and out can be a pain. Im 6' and 150 and i fit in fine


----------



## i2ickei242 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (butterface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *butterface* »_ EDIT - I would be a little concerned that the tranny was replaced as the six speeds are known to be rather solid. You may want to have it checked out before doling out the cash. And if it's an aftermarket clutch with a lightened or single mass flywheel, listen for idle chatter. This will get old after awhile. 

I wouldn't be all that surprised if the tranny was replaced due to 2nd and 3rd gear grind or bent shifter forks. When I first got my GLI (o2m) there was a lot of ppl having trans replaced because of that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsyberVW* »_
Doesn't have the soul.








I'm not attracted to the MKII on the exterior or interior, and *driving it is rather.. boring.*
At least driving the MK I TT is somewhat of a challenge at times, and it's more attractive inside (and out).


I'll admit I've never driven one, but I've *never* heard anyone describe the MKII TT as boring to drive - not arguing, just surprised to hear someone say it.


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

great car if you find out about its history. the new transmission scares me a little, but it probably is gear grind which is fairly common.
I just sold my 225 and it was an awesome car, just a bit too small for me, for what i was using it for at least. I am 6'3 180 and i fit fine, but i needed something bigger to fit my friends


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (1badg35)*

thanks for all the info so far guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am nervous about the trans because I worry it was driven hard. Everything else seems nice and tight though. It tracks straight, doesn't pull, the brakes seem great, etc. 
The problem is that there are no maintenance records. It is at a used lot and was purchased from a repo auction.
The gf is in love but, I am worried about reliability issues. I probably won't sleep well tonight.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_thanks for all the info so far guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am nervous about the trans because I worry it was driven hard. Everything else seems nice and tight though. It tracks straight, doesn't pull, the brakes seem great, etc. 
The problem is that there are no maintenance records. It is at a used lot and was purchased from a repo auction.
The gf is in love but, I am worried about reliability issues. I probably won't sleep well tonight.

In three years of owning a TT I only saw a trans throw a shift fork once. The syncro grind is typical but can usually be soothed by changing fluid.


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (jetta2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2.8* »_









Sucks to hear about your jetter but that TT is pretty slick. I'd call that an upgrade if most ways.







Watch for a matte teal-green textured MKIV GTI on 222 and 422. That'll be me.


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (butterface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *butterface* »_
If you're tall and looking for a DD, I would vote 'no'. Even though you've driven it and seemed to fit, trust me - that initial optimism grows dimmer as time passes. All in all, it's a fun car but probably better suited for weekend sprints and spirited driving. Good luck.


I actually felt the car was a bit uncomfortably small when I first bought it but now I feel like the car fits me like a glove and I absoluetly love how small it is. On the other hand I always drive with my seat pulled closer to the pedals for my height than my friends. I sit in my friend's Spec V who is an inch shorter than me and feel as though I cant even touch the pedals so maybe I have short legs. BTW I took a 3 hour trip in my Roadster and it was very comfortable, even on the way back when it was pouring the entire time. Oh and some will say that it has useless cupholders but I find they work very well, especially compared to my A4's which wouldnt hold a cup specifically designed for it. Seems like a decent price but I would try to work a few hundred dollars off to use for the TB service that you can't afford not to do if you buy the car.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (mr_e1974)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr_e1974* »_
Sucks to hear about your jetter but that TT is pretty slick. I'd call that an upgrade if most ways.







Watch for a matte teal-green textured MKIV GTI on 222 and 422. That'll be me. 

I'll have to. I'm on 422 around 2 and 11 for work. And as far as the size goes as long as its only you and your gf you'll be fine. I find there is just enough room for 2 and their luggage on week long trips. As far as fitting 3 people in the car, they don't call them emergency seats for the fun of it







, although i did have 3 in mine the person in the back won't be happy


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Anybody else have any input?
What are you guys getting for hwy mileage with the 225 6MT?


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_I was on the way home today and I saw a TT at a lot so I decided to take a stop in and look at it. I have never driven a 6MTQ TT and it was quite nice. I have always loved the look of these cars so I picked up the gf in it from work (she hates driving her Jetta in the snow and slush so we carpooled today). She absolutely loved it and she is seriously considering upgrading from her Jetta. 
The car we are looking at is a mk1 2001 TTQ 225 6MT in Lake Silver Metallic? It has FAT 5s and a rear spoiler that kind of looks like the VR6 spoiler. It has a about 60K on the clock and they tell me it has a *NEW trans and clutch.* The suspension feels great and is nice and tight with no squeaks or rattles that I noticed. The dash display seems to be Ok too.
Are there any other issues I should know about or look for? Is this a lemon year for the TT? What kind of mileage do these get if you can stay out of boost? Will I ever lose if I pick this car up?
(actual car)

Also does this car make an audible noise when you let off gas under boost? I heard a *swish* and I am unsure if that is stock or an aftermarket BOV. I have never really noticed the sound inside a 1.8T GTI or Jetta.









_Modified by patrikman at 6:56 PM 2-24-2010_

idk... id be suspect... why did it get a new tranny and clutch unless the previous owner beat the living poop out of it?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (dieselraver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselraver* »_
idk... id be suspect... why did it get a new tranny and clutch unless the previous owner beat the living poop out of it?

I have read quite a bit about shifter fork issues so maybe that was the problem?


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
I have read quite a bit about shifter fork issues so maybe that was the problem?









yeah, i heard about that, was the car warrantied repaired? or did the previous owner do it him/herself? maybe find a audi forum and look for previous issues with it, maybe TSBs etc. but good luck! nice car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (dieselraver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselraver* »_
yeah, i heard about that, was the car warrantied repaired? or did the previous owner do it him/herself? maybe find a audi forum and look for previous issues with it, maybe TSBs etc. but good luck! nice car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

The previous owner had it repaired and then lost the car because he couldn't afford the loan after the added expense of the trans upgrade. I am trying to get a local TT owner to go over it with a fine toothed comb with me, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (patrikman)*

That is an unbelievable price for a 225QC! Buy that f***ing car before I sell my Volvo and take it from under you! (just kidding... but it is a really good deal)
I miss mine...

And TB jobs aren't too hard if you're handy with a set of wrenches.
I cannot stress enough the importance of Haldex maintenance. It really makes-or-breaks the car. When I bought my TT, the fluid change was behind, and you could tell. The back end of the car seems to be locked-up when I was taking full-lock corners (in parking lots and such). After the fluid change, it was fine. The problem with the controller connections getting dirty and causing issues is a problem in the Volvo AWD community as well. 








*OH!* I hope you know this, because I didn't think if it until after I signed the papers for the car... The back seats are for children under 4'11" _only_. I hope you don't plan on carrying non-midget passengers... The front seats will fit tall people just fine though.


_Modified by Skot53 at 7:29 AM 2-25-2010_


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Glad to see this thread, my MKV lease is up in August and I've been looking at a used TT for a cheaper replacement.. the prices seem good but this thread has me a little concerned! 
My main worry is getting in and out, I test drove one years ago and remember it being a little tricky.. I'm 6'4 and would be using this as my daily, so it needs to relatively easy to get in and out of...
I'm pretty competent with working on my own cars so I feel like I'd be able to take care of most of the small problems without going to the dealer. I guess its all about finding the right car with actual service history, etc


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rawk)*

What year was it when Audi made the handling less twitchy? 2003? I'd actually like a twitchy TT as I hear they are more responsive, if more apt to bite the hand that feeds them.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (alleghenyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alleghenyman* »_What year was it when Audi made the handling less twitchy? 2003? I'd actually like a twitchy TT as I hear they are more responsive, if more apt to bite the hand that feeds them. 


Audi instituted the suspension changes and added ESP in 2001. The cars were never "twitchy" IMO. I've owned 2 - an original without the suspension changes and no ESP and one with the changes and ESP. 

I've been around and owned TT's since 2000. I'm currently on my second. Click on the link in my signature to see my current TT - which is Fourtitudes project car.
One of the great things about the TT IMO is that you can daily drive it and it has alot of utility. The back can hold ALOT of stuff - especially with the seat down. What you can't see in the following picture is the small cooler under the wheel on the left, my computer case and small air compressor behind the passenger seat.








You will average about 24mpg combined and can get up to 30mpg on the freeway at 80mph. I averaged 30 mpg on a 3,000 mile trip once with two people and the car loaded with gear.
The car is not without it faults though. Early AMU engines are prone to PCV issues and vacuum leaks because they use the older braided vacuum hose. Fuel senders are a common failures as are instrument clusters.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_How much does the TB service run on these cars? more or less than her 2.Slo mkIV?

pretty much any cars TB service costs more then a 2.0 TB will.


----------



## VR6JetPilot (Sep 23, 2001)

good info here....i'm also considering a used TT non-q.


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (dieselraver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselraver* »_
idk... id be suspect... why did it get a new tranny and clutch unless the previous owner beat the living poop out of it?

New tranny and clutch... no maintenance records... repo sale.... yeah, sounds like the last owner was pretty irresponsible. 
There's always a bunch of used TTs floating around the market. I think the OP should keep looking.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (dunhamjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunhamjr* »_
pretty much any cars TB service costs more then a 2.0 TB will.

that really helps.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_
I'll admit I've never driven one, but I've *never* heard anyone describe the MKII TT as boring to drive - not arguing, just surprised to hear someone say it.

Sorry, "boring" in the sense that its a much better executed machine, and as such, performs the task much more flawlessly.
But something about driving it just left me feeling "meh". Maybe it's just "too good"?


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2.8* »_I agree getting in and out can be a pain. Im 6' and 150 and i fit in fine

I'm 6'4 and 280. When I bought the car, Iw as 6'4 and 225. (man, I've gained like 10 lbs per year







) But today, I do get a little tired of getting in and out. 
But this is only because it sits "low". If you get any sporty car with a sports suspension, you'll probably still find the same issue - so it's something to consider for any car you choose as a daily, not specifically a fault of the TT.
Also, when you're in the habit of getting in/out daily, it gets easier. Once you park the car and just drive it on weekends - little things like that are more noticeable.
My first impression of driving the MKI TT was that I felt like I was in a tank with a ton of blind spots. But after adjusting the mirrors and seats and getting used to sitting in the car, I've come to find that it's just fine. The rear side windows extend over your shoulder far enough to look before you change lanes, and the mirrors can be adjusted to compensate for any blind spots you think the rear pillars would create. 
All this talk about TTs, I wanna go drive mine now. (The battery is dead because I've been out of town and it's an 8yr old OEM battery- that has held up reasonably well).


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

02m tranny is tough and will handle lots of power. What it won't handle though is a gorilla jamming it into gear at full force.


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Click sig, and yes they can be good used, just make sure to do your research and get as much history as possible...also, newer (2003+) ones tend to have less little stupid stuff wrong


Your FAQ's were very informative. I love TT's, but used Audi's scare me.


----------



## Suture (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (PsyberVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsyberVW* »_
My first impression of driving the MKI TT was that I felt like I was in a tank with a ton of blind spots. But after adjusting the mirrors and seats and getting used to sitting in the car, I've come to find that it's just fine. 

My initial impression as well. Friends that have driven mine said it is downright scary the first time they attempt a lane change to the left. I have the euro/bent side mirrors installed, they help some, but it really just takes getting used to the car.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JMillerUA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JMillerUA6* »_
Your FAQ's were very informative. I love TT's, but used Audi's scare me.

I agree. I love the car but, it scares me for some reason. There is a little voice in my head saying "remember all of the fun parts prices for your VR6?"


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (patrikman)*

It all depends on how you drive it really. when i drive conservatively i see 24/32. And when i decide to step on it 14/20 haha. But i can go a week and a half 2 weeks on a tank of gas. You get better millage if you keep the maintenance up just like all cars. I always fill it with 93 and every month i run a bottle of injector/fuel line cleaner through, not to mention an oil change every 4-4,500 miles. Take care of it and it will take care of you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smi2710 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: (jetta2.8)*

the only input i have is i have done the timing belt job on friends TT and theres alot of crap to get out of the way just to change it but overall a super easy job to do on a saturday and save yourself at lest 500 bucks. Oh also swap the water pump out as well to the metal one but thats it. I say go for it i like them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## soulforester (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (patrikman)*

I bought my 2001 TT (225, black roadster, baseball glove seats) in May. No regrets, even though I paid 15 stacks (Audi dealer) for the priviledge. I know people rag on dealership buys as opposed to private sales, but with a quirky little car like this and my lack of mechanical ability, I needed to know that I would have a strong connection with someone who could share some responsibility for whatever glitch might occur. As a 2001, it's not a CPO, but since I bought the car from them and give them good ratings on comment cards (LOL....seriously....it helps!), they help out a lot more than a private seller would. 
For instance, the first thing I asked about when looking at the car was the TB. The sales guy said he was sure it had been done although for some reason, he couldn't show any records of it, even though it had 60K on the clock and was 8 years old. I had him write and sign the statement, "TB service has been completed...." on the receipt. When I went to another Audi dealer to do some research about something else, the guy asked when was I going to do the belt? I was like....WTF!!?? 
Anyway, the dealer I bought it from finally admitted that it had not been done and completed the job with their apologies. Granted, the sales guy was twisting the facts (ok, lying!!) to make a sale, but the dealership was much more responsive than a lying private seller would have been.......If you could find him.
It is a great car, though. I bought it as a mid-life "crisis" toy (I'm 60..) to complement the XT (great summer ride and reliable, fun winter wagon....) and have not been disappointed. And I heartily agree with the other posters who have suggested getting a full service history before purchase.
I don't intend to mod this car mechanically in any way. In my world, it seems crazy to spend thousands of dollars to make a great car go a little faster when I know I'll need to save my money for gremlins that may be lurking down the road. 
Oh, and of course, there's always the "look back after you park factor".....I've had a lot of cars in my day, but this is the one where I really have to restrain myself to keep from looking back. I sometimes find myself parking somewhere where I can see the car from inside the building. There's something about this car that is so aesthetically pleasing....It's hard to describe. Buy it!!!
PS.....Get the roadster.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (soulforester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soulforester* »_
I bought my 2001 TT (225, black roadster, baseball glove seats).

I'm just going to throw this out there and say that I envy your seats sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## soulforester (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (jetta2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2.8* »_
I'm just going to throw this out there and say that I envy your seats sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Wow, so the hairdresser thing is really true!? Yikes!! (JK







)

Thanks...actually, the black exterior works really well with the baseball color (brownish-orange). Damn...now I sound like a hairdresser......


_Modified by soulforester at 3:35 PM 2/25/2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (soulforester)*

No, you sound like someone who likes having more than two interior color choices...I still want a Dolomite with a blue interior but I'm happy with the Nogaro


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*

oh yeah to answer your question about mileage if you keep it out of boost (sub 3500 shifts) you will easily get 30mpg.
damn it i miss my TT!! i want another one!! 
oh yeah and also as a word of warning if you lower it be very careful- i went through 3 oil pans and totalled the car on the 4th one. not fun.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (scoTT la rock)*

How much did it cost to lower? I hear rear camber is an issue?


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2.8* »_How much did it cost to lower? I hear rear camber is an issue?

yes, if you lower it you need a rear camber kit at minimum. generally speaking if you are 1.5 inches or less then you can get away with a 1/2 KMAC kit for the rear. this would be achieved with springs and shock combo. if you get into coils and you really dump it down, you will need the FULL KMAC kit. 
there are two ways to approach the camber issue- spend a lot of money and get adjustable control arms, or go cheaper and get KMAC. 
here is my vote- 
http://www.ttstuff.com/mm5/mer...1PSCC
for the camber kit.
and:
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2705
for a spring shock combo that will be very nice.
PS you are going to want new strut bushings when you do this.


_Modified by scoTT la rock at 5:07 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (scoTT la rock)*

My buddy just bought VMAXX coils for his. I've heard mixed opinions on them as they're $700. I'm waiting to see how they ride before I make any decisions. Thanks though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scoTT la rock)*

and just because im bored and wanna add photos:
here is the rock that killed my baby- i guess lowered or not this would have killed any car that hit it:

















some more good times:
























































































and here is the A4 that replaced it- while i like it, it just doesnt have the same LOVE that i had with the TT.









there is just something so awesome about a MK1 TT. i dont know how to describe it. the lines. the cockpit. the feel of the turbo. its just so different than anything else out there. 
also, i actually dont like the convertibles at all, im strictly a coupe man. 
F*CK!!!! I WANT ANOTHER ONE!!!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I haven't owned a TT, but having owned a similar (as in engine, and electronics) my car so far has treated me quite well. As someone earlier stated, after 2003 a lot of the electrical, and other odd issues that people were facing were weeded out. 
My Jetta was built in May of 2003, so it's kind of a 2003.5 model. The only issue I've had with the car was my ECU, and it was my own fault.
You can take excessive care of any car, but the main points with the 1.8T is the timing belt. I didn't get around to changing mine until 80k miles, which was kind of gutsy, but it ended up being okay. I also did it myself, you can get a full kit from MJM or ECS for around $220.
Most shops will charge anywhere from 500-800 dollars for the service, so it depends on how anxious you are to tear into your engine bay.
I've also read about a lot of the clusters on the TT's, because I was actually looking to buy one also. I think I'd go with what I did on my car, and get anything 2003+. I'd do the same though if I was buying a MkV, I wouldn't buy a first year model, wait a couple years and let them work the kinks out.
Don't know if I really contributed anything worthwhile to the thread, but overall my experience with the 1.8T has been pretty good. 
Just make sure the previous owner did simple (but important things) like using synthetic oil (no one wants sludge) and used good fuel. When I test drove my car for the first time it was knocking a bit, I bought it anyways, stopped at the first gas station I saw, filled it up with 93, and it ran much better.
The 225 is a great car, and they're fine stock, but if you're anything like me, a chip and an exhaust should be on your short list of things to do.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (efrie)*

oh yeah, one more thing. i know i keep replying to this thread but hey. i have love for the TT.
i just wanted to add one thing regarding reliability:
i beat mine. not racing, but mileage. i drive 500 miles a week just to get to work, and on top of that i drive all over NJ for clients. as a result- in the two and a half years i owned my TT i drove it for 70,000 miles! bought her with 40K on the clock and when she died she was at 110,000. yes i raced sometimes, and had a few runs with other audis on cruises, and i took out a whole lot of VWs and hondas that tried to get me off the light. 
i had almost NO problems. never blew a coilpack, never toasted the haldex or clutch, never had any problems!! that car was a workhorse. it was on the road every single day mile after mile with nothing wrong.
okay, i replaced the alternator and battery once, i replaced a few bulbs, i did the t-belt, and i did oil changes. the only other expenses were all my mods (less than 5K total) and gas. this car was super reliable as a daily, and if it was a weekend toy it would have lasted forever. 
thats it, im getting another one someday!









EDIT: okay, my final thought is directed to the OP. i would pass on that car you are looking at. sounds like an idiot, ri-tard, or ***** owned it. look for a better one. 
the nice thing about these cars used, is that a big percentage of them were originally purchased as weekend toys by the wealthy. as a result you can find a LOT of these with low mileage and in great condition. 
these were never really daily drivers for most normal folks, and i would say that it is definitely impractical for anything other than yourself and a fine woman in the passenger seat. so again, they were mostly weekend toys. look on autotrader.com and you will see a lot of them. i stalked autotrader for 3 months straight until i found my TT. it was owned by an old doctor and was in perfect shape.

_Modified by scoTT la rock at 5:48 PM 2-25-2010_


_Modified by scoTT la rock at 5:49 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scoTT la rock)*

How low from stock were you Scott?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_How low from stock were you Scott?

I think scott was pretty high.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_How low from stock were you Scott?

i guess like 1.5 inches, seemed to get a little lower than that after a few months when everything "settled".
i would never go lower than that, because like i said i went through 3 oil pans just with the "mild drop" i had.
i will try to dig up more pics for comparison- i only have one pic stock:








and here is a pic lowered at almost the same angle:


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
I think scott was pretty high.


bahaha NO DOUBT MY BROTHAAAAA


















































oh and PS to the OP- the vwvortex TT forum is the best to visit. there's some good info over there and it moves quicker than audizine or audiforums. 
i guess also check out the TT section on quattroworld, i learned a lot from the OGs that migrated there from audiworld. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by scoTT la rock at 5:56 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scoTT la rock)*

This thing is useful too








http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

I don't know much about them, but I just want to add that I have always thought the TT was really, really good-looking and quite fun to drive.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_bahaha NO DOUBT MY BROTHAAAAA


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_









see, op? lots of us very cool people drive them apparently


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

My buddy (same one who just boughtthe vmaxx coils for his tt) has over 140,000 miles on his. Knock on wood his only trouble is the entire insrument cluster died.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta2.8)*

I'll echo what Scott has already said, in terms of experience.
The first two years I owned my car, it went from 25K miles to nearly 80K miles. I was also averaging 500 miles per week just driving to work, + another 500 each weekend I would drive it out of town. 
Most of the time, it was just me in the car. I bought the TT instead of the Boxster, because it looked a little more practical - and indeed, it was VERY practical.
Unless I had to take passengers, I would even drive it on weekends instead of the A6 or ML or whatever other sedan/suv was parked nearby. The car was absolutely perfect for my lifestyle at the time. It had enough seats for 1 passenger, all my gear, pretty good MPG, and no sacrifice on good looks or fun.
A little over a year after I bought it, I started travelling overseas and out of town more frequently, so the car went into "weekend" mode. In the past 3 or 4 years, I've only put 8,000 miles on the car.
I've only done minimal maintenance and aside from the OEM battery that has finally died, I haven't had any issues with the car recently. I did replace the rotors with Zimmerman Cross-drilled and I think I used EBC or Hawk brake pads the last time.. I have newer tires since the Pirelli's kept melting and were expense to keep replacing. (I think they were all effected by that "ghost" accident the car never had - there were blisters on two tires the day the car was delivered!)
But anyway, my point is- overall, the car has held up remarkably well for a MKIV VAG product


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can a TT be a good used car? [B](HELP ME TCL!!!!!!!!)[/B] (jetta2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2.8* »_
I'm just going to throw this out there and say that I envy your seats sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I too love the baseball seats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We have decided to pass on the car due to lack of maintenance records and it needing TB and Haldex services ASAP. The gf is up for a promotion and if she gets we may still scoop it up if it still available. Otherwise I think I am going to look for a roadster. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_oh yeah to answer your question about mileage if you keep it out of boost (sub 3500 shifts) you will easily get 30mpg.
damn it i miss my TT!! i want another one!! 
oh yeah and also as a word of warning if you lower it be very careful- i went through 3 oil pans and totalled the car on the 4th one. not fun. 










No problem, contrary to popular belief I have never lowered a car.








WI roads are just too brutal year round. We also have land up north on the border and the dirt road would be near impassible in lowered car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TPE_A3 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*

Representing for the MK II camp....
The MK I is the icon...
But..the MK I with the MK II grill....sweetness!
As for the performance....guys...no offense on the MK I...but I really think the driving experience in the MK II is vastly superior. Turn in, suspension over rough stuff, steering feel... just 'sharper' . . . 
Either way in Taiwan...these cars are soooo rare it's an awesome experience to drive either version...I've met so many nice people in MK Is and MK IIs! Worth the price of admission right there!


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

How easy is the routine maintenance on these cars such as oil changes, plugs, etc? I do all my own work and I'm mechanically inclined so I don't think it would be an issue. That engine bay DOES look cramped though, lol.
What about mods such as suspension installs (springs/stuts/coilovers)? Easy?
This thread is going to be the end of me.......
I was just on the internet, and I found this (/Clarkson)..... http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...false
Could this be a good specimen provided it's had the TB service?


_Modified by JMillerUA6 at 7:38 AM 2-26-2010_


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JMillerUA6)*

^that is pretty much the exact car I was looking at. Go drive it!
The engine bay looked very cramped just like a NB but, that is mostly because of all the plastic covers on everything. From what I understand, they respond really well to chips and other 1.8T goodies. Reliability and mileage doesn't seem to be affected adversely either.


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I think I'm going to make the trip tomorrow. Going to call the dealer in a few minutes to see if they still have it.


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (JMillerUA6)*

Place in my heart = ALMS TT


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VDUBfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBfanatic* »_Place in my heart = ALMS TT

Is the ALMS edition just the baseball seats? What else is diffrerent? Or am I way off here?


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
Is the ALMS edition just the baseball seats? What else is diffrerent? Or am I way off here?

ALMS was either silver with red leather interior, or red with silver leather interior. thats about the only difference. oh yeah and IIRC ALMS has the thin-spoked wheels. no baseball leather here, the baseball was primarily in regular 225 roadsters
behold the red ALMS interior- not really my flavor but it looked cool:

















_Quote, originally posted by *JMillerUA6* »_How easy is the routine maintenance on these cars such as oil changes, plugs, etc? I do all my own work and I'm mechanically inclined so I don't think it would be an issue. That engine bay DOES look cramped though, lol.


LOL the oil filter is a PITA to get off but it can be done. also, i ran the car with the engine covers off most of the year. see above pic i posted of the "naked" engine.
also a PITA are the lightbulbs. you need small hands to get to them. a lot of the stuff is pretty compact in that bay so yes its a little harder to work on than other 1.8Ts

_Quote, originally posted by *TPE_A3* »_Representing for the MK II camp....
The MK I is the icon...
But..the MK I with the MK II grill....sweetness!
As for the performance....guys...no offense on the MK I...but I really think the driving experience in the MK II is vastly superior. Turn in, suspension over rough stuff, steering feel... just 'sharper' . . . 
Either way in Taiwan...these cars are soooo rare it's an awesome experience to drive either version...I've met so many nice people in MK Is and MK IIs! Worth the price of admission right there!

not in my book. the MK2 lacks "soul" (and yes i actually said that) 
also perhaps in comparison to it feeling like a better drive, are you comparing a brand-new off the lot MK2 to an old and worn-in MK1? because i have driven both and i dont think the MK2 had anything over the MK1 other than the fact that it was brand-new and pretty smooth.
i dont know, im just a purist. the MK1 is the only one i like. 


_Modified by scoTT la rock at 9:42 AM 2-26-2010_


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JMillerUA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JMillerUA6* »_How easy is the routine maintenance on these cars such as oil changes, plugs, etc? 

The oil filter is above the intercooler piping on the 225 and as you unscrew it oil goes everywhere. Half the time i spend more time cleaning things off than the oil change itself, but on the 180 i'm sure its easier. Oh and if you change your own oil use ramps and not a jack and jack stands. It puts unnecessary strain on the AWD system when you jack one side up and the others on the ground


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta2.8)*

ALMS wasn't just silver or red, they were very specific colors/shades of silver/red.
The silver color is AVUS Silver, a different color from the Lake Silver of most "silver" TTs.
The red is Misano Red.
They had special wheels, something a little like the RS4 wheels, but different:








And all the ones I saw on the dealer lot at the time included the Bose stereo with 6 disc changer, (I think the old audi nav) and a cell phone cradle. Those may have just been the ones our dealerships got in San Diego. 

Also, I think we should move this discussion to the TT forum now


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

So Patrikman, I went and test drove a TT that was local to me on autotrader and I'm ****ing in love. This car was a 5MT 180HP version, but I had never driven one so I took it for a ride anyway. Issues I saw with the car were that the LCD display on the cluster had burnt out lines, it was missing part of the lower grill on the passenger side, and when I had the wheel turned to full lock while moving the rear wheels felt like they were binding, a lot like when I have my Jeep in 4WD and turn the wheels, the fronts will bind. Not sure if this is normal or not, but it didn't seem like that should be happening.
This obviously isn't the car I'm looking for because I want the 225 6MT, but after driving this one I think I found my next car. I think I'm going to make the two hour trip to NY tomorrow to go look at the 225 I posted from autotrader yesterday.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JMillerUA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JMillerUA6* »_So Patrikman, I went and test drove a TT that was local to me on autotrader and I'm ****ing in love. This car was a 5MT 180HP version, but I had never driven one so I took it for a ride anyway. Issues I saw with the car were that the LCD display on the cluster had burnt out lines, it was missing part of the lower grill on the passenger side, and when I had the wheel turned to full lock while moving the rear wheels felt like they were binding, a lot like when I have my Jeep in 4WD and turn the wheels, the fronts will bind. Not sure if this is normal or not, but it didn't seem like that should be happening.
This obviously isn't the car I'm looking for because I want the 225 6MT, but after driving this one I think I found my next car. I think I'm going to make the two hour trip to NY tomorrow to go look at the 225 I posted from autotrader yesterday.

Go for it man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (JMillerUA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JMillerUA6* »_ Issues I saw with the car were that the LCD display on the cluster had burnt out lines, it was missing part of the lower grill on the passenger side, and when I had the wheel turned to full lock while moving the rear wheels felt like they were binding, a lot like when I have my Jeep in 4WD and turn the wheels, the fronts will bind. Not sure if this is normal or not, but it didn't seem like that should be happening.

Sure sign the haldex controller is either bad or going bad - will cause the binding feeling. Definitely not normal.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sure sign the haldex controller is either bad or going bad - will cause the binding feeling. Definitely not normal.

Replace it with the orange http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Well the 225 that I was going to look at in NY sold, so I'm just going to have to keep an eye out until another one comes around which I'm sure it will.
Another thank you to l88m22vette, you FAQ thread was really helpful when I went to look at the car yesterday.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2.8* »_
Replace it with the orange http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Save your money and buy a stock replacement from someone who bought an orange







Unless you track the car- the orange is a bit overkill. Not to mention the additional wear on the rear diff.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

You don't own a TT, you support it. nuff said.


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

honest opinion from owning one.....
they suck...over weight and underpowered. The mods needed to make the car perform the way it should is just stupid.
not to mention the fact that they over engineered the whole damn car which makes even doing the smallest things like an oil change, annoying enough to make you want to punch babies.
if i could go back.....wrx>TT...wrx wagOoOn>wrx.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (MKIIIGolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIIGolfGTI* »_honest opinion from owning one.....
they suck...over weight and underpowered. The mods needed to make the car perform the way it should is just stupid.
not to mention the fact that they over engineered the whole damn car which makes even doing the smallest things like an oil change, annoying enough to make you want to punch babies.
if i could go back.....wrx>TT...wrx wagOoOn>wrx.

I think this is all a relative opinion. It is true that a TT will cost more to mod than say a WRX and yes they are on the heavy side, but that doesn't mean that they suck. It is all about what you want to get out of your car. My friend has a 91 Subaru SVX swapped with a 07 WRX 5-speed. That car has 230 hp at the crank and weighs in at 3800 without people in it. A TT 225 coupe weighs in at under 3300 pounds and has 5 less crank hp but is turboed. The TT gets better mileage and also with a simple tune can put out much more power down than the subaru could considering it is NA.
Now these two cars aren't true apples to apples comparisons but no two cars are all the way alike. What you do get here are two sport coupes with AWD. Plus the TT is much easier to source parts for then my buddies SVX. His coil packs (a 91 with coil packs, I'd say advanced for it's day, lol!) cost $100 per unit, and he needs six! Hence the reason that his car still sputters...


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

your comparing a 2000 tt to a 91 svx? wtf?
2002 wrx vs 2002 tt....i'll take the wrx hands down.
The main thing for me that i dislike is the haldex system and that its a pain in the ass to work on. I just over all am not wow'd by the tt like so many others here are.
They are beautiful cars...no doubt about that. I get compliments on mine all day long...and i'll be honest i park right infront of work and watch people stare at it(ive set off the alarm to scare em too!) but from a driving experience/performance stand point they are arent that great.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

Dude don't compare a WRX or Evo or in anycase a Japanese car to our cars. just do youself a favor and find yourself a group of people that own Japanese cars and hang out with them. then go find some dubbers and you'll see what im talking about. 
There is no comparing. I have had the regular stuff happen to me but if you find the rite shop you'll be fine. if you go to the dealer just make sure you like taking it in the @$$hole with no lube!!







they will rape you


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

wtf are you talking about? so you drive a TT to fit in with dubbers?
i'm lost....i'm still building a mk3 gti so i think i'll be fine with vw guys.....not to mention this is my 4th vw.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

car content:


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Uhh, do what now?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

As per the FAQ, later TTs are better (early build issues/teething problems with the mk1), but mileage is less consequential, so long as maintenance and the major issues are covered. The actual car itself is built well and is quite safe, and the 1.8T is an engine with an iron block, aluminum head, and forged internals (which is why 400+whp is "easy" with just needing rods) and will last forever, as will the quattro 02m transmission. The FWD 02j is questionable long-term, especially with power added, and the DSG is its own beast. I drove a 3.2 ~6mo. after I'd had my 225, and while it was nice the DSG didn't live up to the hype IMO. I liked the engine a lot, it had a nice pull and sounded better, but the transmission's shifts (even in sport) were soft and kind of slow - not the "whap whap" kinda shifting they sold it as. 

I really like my 225 as a daily and since you're around snow you get it have A LOT of fun in the winter too  I average 29mpg with my tuned/modded engine, and it has gotten me through 4 years of Chicago winters, so take that as a comment on its all-around usefulness. Once you dig into the car you you'll also realize that there are a lot of small improvements you can do to really wake the car up, and there is a good set of TT owners that have been around for a while who know how to help out should anything go wrong.

DO IT NOW


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

*Paint...*

I have a 2000 Q and my paint is going to crap. I haven't done anything, there are just a ton of chips in it. 

It is still shiny and looks good from a distances though.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I'm on my 3d TT. New 2002, CPO 2005, and now 2 owner 2001. I'm 57 and am sure the 01 is the last car I'll ever buy.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I love my TT, but I don't daily it anymore. As it was stated earlier, things start to go wrong and get expensive to fix. I've got about $1500+ of things that need to get taken care of soon and I've already put that much into it this year alone. 

But it's NEVER left me stranded before and is awesome to drive. I get compliments on it everywhere I go.


----------

